# autum in [s]NY[/s] Central Florida....



## gutfiddle (Apr 27, 2006)

revisted...well I've posted this route on here before but it's been awhile...Got a new road bike a couple weeks ago and really enjoyed this little "Lake to Lake Bikeway" route around some lakes in downtown Lakeland, Florida. Had a nice, sunny morning Sunday with hardly any traffic besides the ducks and swans. 

The beginning of the bikeway cuts thru a park with a MUT surrounded by phosphate pits full of gators but since it was cool (upper 60's) I didnt see any gators

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6459698867/" title="Starting out on a nice sunny Sunday morning by jamiejacobson, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7172/6459698867_a92127094f_z.jpg" width="640" height="426" alt="Starting out on a nice sunny Sunday morning"></a>

Here is a view of Florida Southern College across Lake Hollingsworth

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6459699273/" title="Florida Southern College on Lake Hollingsworth by jamiejacobson, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7006/6459699273_f60277c1e5_z.jpg" width="640" height="426" alt="Florida Southern College on Lake Hollingsworth"></a>

A bike lane and a separate walking path...Brilliant!

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6459699121/" title="a nice bike lane and a separate walking path! Brilliant! by jamiejacobson, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7028/6459699121_e217641fb2_z.jpg" width="640" height="426" alt="a nice bike lane and a separate walking path! Brilliant!"></a>

Swans on Lake Morton

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6459699703/" title="more swans by jamiejacobson, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7149/6459699703_7cd7818f70_z.jpg" width="640" height="316" alt="more swans"></a>

my attempt of an artsy photo into the morning sun

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6459700451/" title="artsy swan photo w/ Christmas tree background. by jamiejacobson, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7161/6459700451_f8be38160d_z.jpg" width="640" height="426" alt="artsy swan photo w/ Christmas tree background."></a>

new road bike!

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6459699933/" title="me new road bike! bam! by jamiejacobson, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7141/6459699933_fdcb94702b_z.jpg" width="640" height="426" alt="me new road bike! bam!"></a>

couple of mallards enjoying the day

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6459700645/" title="couple mallards by jamiejacobson, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7024/6459700645_959e6355db_z.jpg" width="640" height="426" alt="couple mallards"></a>

downtown Lakeland doesnt have much of a skyline

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6459697199/" title="dwntwn lakeland skyline, impressive? by jamiejacobson, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7023/6459697199_d186c2864d_z.jpg" width="640" height="406" alt="dwntwn lakeland skyline, impressive?"></a>

Natalie Portman

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6459697601/" title="black swans by jamiejacobson, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7170/6459697601_dcf6cc6bb6_z.jpg" width="640" height="388" alt="black swans"></a>

does your city have a feed store downtown?

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6459697797/" title="does your city have a feed store downtown? by jamiejacobson, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7154/6459697797_cb19005bb5_z.jpg" width="640" height="426" alt="does your city have a feed store downtown?"></a>

bike art near a coffee shop

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6459698109/" title="bike "art" by jamiejacobson, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7028/6459698109_91e2a6cd0b_z.jpg" width="640" height="420" alt="bike "art""></a>

elementary school in Dixieland historic district

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6459697941/" title="Dixieland historic distric by jamiejacobson, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7012/6459697941_17a5c64996_z.jpg" width="640" height="426" alt="Dixieland historic distric"></a>

"Camphor" drive (u can really smell the camphor oil here)

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6459697035/" title="Camphor drive by jamiejacobson, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7004/6459697035_a1ae5a0d5e_z.jpg" width="640" height="426" alt="Camphor drive"></a>

spanish moss swaying over Cleveland Heights golf course

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6459698337/" title="spanish moss swaying on a golf course by jamiejacobson, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7023/6459698337_5fff3a6b3e_z.jpg" width="640" height="426" alt="spanish moss swaying on a golf course"></a>


----------



## rkj__ (Mar 21, 2007)

:lol: @ Natalie Portman. 

The new bike looks cool.

That looks like a nice area to ride.

And, yeah, your horizon is not level.


----------



## gutfiddle (Apr 27, 2006)

rkj__ said:


> :lol: @ Natalie Portman.
> 
> The new bike looks cool.
> 
> ...


I guess i'm always leaning to the right when I take pix, i need a bubble level on my head.

Loving the new ride, put a coat of wax on it after this ride, she shines better than new. 

Central Fl is a great place to ride in the winter months, as long as u get up early and beat the snowbird/******* traffic


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Bucolic and wonderful. BTW, in Florida, the horizon always tilts down toward the right.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Nice report-looks like a nice place to ride. I spend some time in Feb riding with some friends in Frostproof, Fl. BTW, that's a great looking bike. Love the color.


----------



## al. (Feb 12, 2005)

gutfiddle said:


> "Camphor" drive (u can really smell the camphor oil here)
> 
> <a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6459697035/" title="Camphor drive by jamiejacobson, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7004/6459697035_a1ae5a0d5e_z.jpg" width="640" height="426" alt="Camphor drive"></a>


Nice looking road - I like this one.


----------



## wagsea6b (Jun 6, 2006)

Great shots Gut!

Can't wait to get back down to the South and the Spanish moss again. 

BTW, I had an MB1/Miss M sighting this summer in DC. Keep your eyes peeled down there. You never know who you might pass.


----------



## gutfiddle (Apr 27, 2006)

al. said:


> Nice looking road - I like this one.


i try to make a point of including this road on my route whenever i'm in the area, the canopy of camphor trees is enchanting


----------



## gutfiddle (Apr 27, 2006)

wagsea6b said:


> Great shots Gut!
> 
> Can't wait to get back down to the South and the Spanish moss again.
> 
> BTW, I had an MB1/Miss M sighting this summer in DC. Keep your eyes peeled down there. You never know who you might pass.


the spanish moss is soothing swaying in the breeze but is a pest when its clogged up in your mtn bike derailuer!

I hope to get up there way in the Florida hills to do a bakery ride this winter:thumbsup:


----------



## gutfiddle (Apr 27, 2006)

Mr. Versatile said:


> Nice report-looks like a nice place to ride. I spend some time in Feb riding with some friends in Frostproof, Fl. BTW, that's a great looking bike. Love the color.


I did a ride from Bok Tower along "Scenic Hwy 17" south of Frostproof a few weekends ago, surprised me how many hills there were and nice vistas of old groves and such. Thanks, I thought about stepping up to the next model but I didnt like the colors as much


----------



## gutfiddle (Apr 27, 2006)

Mapei said:


> Bucolic and wonderful. BTW, in Florida, the horizon always tilts down toward the right.


Bucolic? thats our downtown metropolis area!  FL's horizon is pretty darn flat i think its gutfiddle thats off kilter....


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

You got gears for Central Florida?!? :mad2: :yikes:


----------



## gutfiddle (Apr 27, 2006)

MB1 said:


> You got gears for Central Florida?!? :mad2: :yikes:


and I use every one of them!


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

gutfiddle said:


> and i *only need* one of them!


fify!


----------



## axlenut (Sep 28, 2010)

HI Gutfiddle and the group, nice pictures! Thanks for sharing.

Do you ever ride the Van Fleet trail just up the road from Lakeland? I hit the north end from time to time. Maybe I will see you up there sometime or come on over to Clermont if you get tired of riding the flats.

Later, Axlenut


----------



## gutfiddle (Apr 27, 2006)

axlenut said:


> HI Gutfiddle and the group, nice pictures! Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Do you ever ride the Van Fleet trail just up the road from Lakeland? I hit the north end from time to time. Maybe I will see you up there sometime or come on over to Clermont if you get tired of riding the flats.
> 
> Later, Axlenut


I havnt ridden that trail much but me and the fellas were talkin about doing a ride out of Auburndale headed north on the Van Fleet, would be great to meet up! I'm definitely gonna head to Clermont sometime this winter and spin them steep rollers, will let u know


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

grayslake seed and feed is just a few blocks away. just past the tastee freez.


----------

